# [SOLVED]Lenovo ThinkPad R61e and hdaps not working

## olger901

Hello all,

I've recently got a Lenovo ThinkPad R61e, but am unable to get hdaps to work. dmesg gives me the following error:

```

hdaps: supported laptop not found!

hdaps: driver init failed (ret=-19)!

```

That while my laptop should support it, since it did work in Windows.

Anybody who happens to know how to get this working properly?Last edited by olger901 on Wed Apr 30, 2008 10:25 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cyblord

Hey! I just ordered a T61 online, waiting for it to arrive  :Very Happy: 

Have you tried this?

http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/HDAPS

----------

## olger901

Thanks, this module seems to load fine. Problem solved  :Smile: 

----------

